# 22 or 17 for squirrels?



## Caseypatton

Not sure witch would be better any opions


----------



## Buckhead

Hard to say.  There are advocates for each.  Although I don't own one, I think the 17M2 might be the perfect squirrel cartridge.  Flat shooting and accurate.  Unfortunately, not sure the round will survive long term.  Not many rifles are chambered for it any longer and I think only CCI loads it.  

I do have a 17 HMR and in my experience, it is a bit much for squirrels unless you go for head shots exclusively.  Even the FMJ rounds are fairly destructive on body shots.  It is fun to make long range shots though.  I have shot squirrels over 100 yards with it.   

I usually take one of my .22s and use standard velocity hollow points.  Eleys are my favorite.  Very accurate, quiet and have plenty of thump.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Not familiar with the 17, but 22 is fairly cheap if you can find them. How about a 177 pellet rifle? Fairly quiet and cheap.


----------



## Caseypatton

I have never owned either about what's your longest shot with the 22 I went Saturday and didn't see one under 70 yards way to far for my stoeger


----------



## Caseypatton

I have a Blackhawk in. 177 pretty limited to about 40 yards but it's a blast in the backyard I was kind of wanting something for a longer shot my buddy told me th 17 leaves a bigger hole I do want to eat them lol


----------



## Capt Quirk

Caseypatton said:


> I have never owned either about what's your longest shot with the 22 I went Saturday and didn't see one under 70 yards way to far for my stoeger


 Since I don't own a scope, anything past 70yds for a squirrel is really hard. Getting old sucks, don't let anyone lie to you  That said, the longest shot on a squirrel has been about 60-70 yards. It was in the top of a tall Poplar. Good clean shot, it fell... about half way. Got stuck in the branches on the way down. Beautiful shot though!


----------



## Caseypatton

Lol


----------



## Capt Quirk

I'd also like to add, if you can be still and quiet, they will come in closer. I saw one while I was out walking my woods, and froze like a statue. After about 10 minutes, he was within 10 ft, and would stop to look at me, go on foraging, stop and look... and then I turned my head to look at him and he shot straight up and scrammed! Scared him good


----------



## JoPa

I have both but like the 22 for the tree rats.  The 17 will shoot them much further away but it's hard to find one you shot at 100yds.  Plus half the fun is trying to slip up on a barking squirrel and get a good head shot.  The wind will affect a 17 much more than the 22.  I have a Ruger 10-22 with a relatively cheap 3x9 scope and it will just knock them out of the tree.


----------



## Caseypatton

That's what I was looking at was the ruger 1022 they have them on sale for 180 bucks


----------



## Capt Quirk

Where are the 10-22s at? I just have cheap old 22s. First 2 were a Sears and a Western Auto, the latest is a Savage.


----------



## Nicodemus

22, shooting solids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nicodemus said:


> 22, shooting solids.





All day long..


----------



## Doug B.

Nicodemus said:


> 22, shooting solids.



Absolutely!!! I have seen squirrel shot with a 17 and I am not impressed!  If they are not shot in the head it messes up too much meat. I like to eat them to much so minimal damage is very important to me. The same goes for hollow points. I don't like them. My 10/22 shoots Winchester Super X round nose very well. Even then I try my best to shoot them in the head.  I like me some fried squirrel!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

You can't beat a .22 LR for squirrels, at least if you want some meat left on them to eat. I'm with Nic on the solid lead bullets.


----------



## JayBird1969

Can someone tag Eugene Debs on this one?  He may be able to give us some great insight!


----------



## Monty4x4

I LOVE to walk my deer hunting property during the day to squirrel hunt and for a couple of years have carried a Marlin bolt action 17.  Shot in the head they make good kills and wont mess up meat.  Well just this year I decided to switch to a 10/22 and I am glad I did.  Way lighter and easier to carry, and obviously more shots if you miss.  But I will say last week I had a shot at a beautiful fox squirrel and he was right at about 120 yards.  He was on the ground with a good backstop behind him so I held over his head and tried, but missed.  The 17 would have been no problem.  That said, that long of a shot is rare where I hunt so I'm still glad I made the switch.  The 10/22 is actually my first ever 22 rifle, and I think it is by far the most fun gun I own to shoot, and I have a pile of them.  Also I had one squirrel hung up on a limb and I was staring at that spot waiting for him to poke his head around.  Holding the 22 up in the air for 5 minutes didnt bother me.  That 17 got heavy after a bit.  But I do have a bull barrel 17 so thats my own fault I guess.  My opinion, go with the 22.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

I really like my 17, if I got a good rest I can pick them off a long ways off.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

I agree that "on paper" the .17Mach2 is the perfect round for really small "small game" like squirrels, shot from typical squirrel hunting distances.


----------



## zedex

I have used a 177 pellet gun and the 10/22. The 22 is much better and i dont think a finer 22 has ever been made. I did try a marlin 22 a couple times a found that thing to jam up too much. 
Recently I picked up a 22 cal pellet rifle with a 1200 velocity..  love it.  Quieter lighter and will drop rabbits  branch rats and racoon with ease


----------



## lastofthebreed

Have hunted for squirrels with both the 17 HMR and 22 LR.  The 22 LR with solids is the best squirrel medicine around.  I try for nothing but head shots cause eatin them is as good as shootin them.


----------



## optimum7

I know this is an old thread but figure and add my 2 cents.
I use a .25 Caliber Benjamin Marauder PCP air rifle, very quite and accurate. from 18 to 45 yards just aim and shoot, beyond that I use the military dot reticle on my scope and can safely take them out to 70 yards on a calm day. Only take head shots, the rifles are so quite that on my best day I have killed 10 squirrels from one location!!  You Tube the Rifle, American Made as well.
they are also made in .22 and .177 and those are seriously silent
specially the .177 ( mouse CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored silent ), on all of them the impact of the pellet is louder than the shot!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I use .22 longs in standard velocity in a single shot Winchester.  Nice satisfying "whump" can be heard when you make contact.

I have a 17HMR and just use it once in a while for the heck of it.  It is a wonderful long range weapon, but expensive to shoot, and only head shots.


----------



## Hareshunting

Anyone ever checked 17 for splits in the neck area? I have only found them on polymer tip bullets. This before shooting, becomes worse after firing. Went thorough 2 boxes of federal and hornady found some in both. Doesn't seem to affect the shooting.


----------



## NCMTNHunter

I prefer a 22 magnum. It's good for squirrels and great when you run across a gang of hogs while squirrel hunting.


----------



## jigman29

I am a 22 magnum guy all the way. I use cci solids and have killed squirrels at roughly 100 yards before. Head shots are my preference and no meat is lost. Plus, if I run into a hog while out it's nice to have.


----------



## Buckman18

Winchester model 67 22 single shot with iron sights for me. That's a lot of fun and can be quite the challenge!


----------



## rhbama3

My son in law shoots a .17 and i shoot a marlin bolt action .22. The 17 just seems to tear them up too bad compared to my 22. Sorry, i don't know what type of round he shot.


----------



## pop pop jones

I use a 22 pellet gun, with a cheap scope. It's a killer.


----------



## MountainDawg1974

Good old .22lr for me.


----------



## bfriendly

NCMTNHunter said:


> I prefer a 22 magnum. It's good for squirrels and great when you run across a gang of hogs while squirrel hunting.



THIS^^^^^^It's bout time someone mentioned this!!


----------



## bfriendly

jigman29 said:


> I am a 22 magnum guy all the way. I use cci solids and have killed squirrels at roughly 100 yards before. Head shots are my preference and no meat is lost. Plus, if I run into a hog while out it's nice to have.



EGGSactly!


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Capt Quirk said:


> Since I don't own a scope, anything past 70yds for a squirrel is really hard. Getting old sucks, don't let anyone lie to you  That said, the longest shot on a squirrel has been about 60-70 yards. It was in the top of a tall Poplar. Good clean shot, it fell... about half way. Got stuck in the branches on the way down. Beautiful shot though!



I would like to witness a 70 yard head shot on a skwerl with open sights consistently !!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

.22 LR all the way. But I prefer hollow point. I use dogs and Try to make all head shots 30 yards or less.


----------



## Lilly001

I love my 10-22 with solids but I use my 77/17 when they get scarce.
The 17HMR is a head shot only deal unless you shoot them just right and then you don't have to clean them.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I have always used solids in my 10/22. Now with a much lighter trigger and new stock and scope I'm hoping to put some in the crock pot.

gt40


----------



## trad bow

My father own a processing facility in eatonton back in the seventies and eighties. He shot all the hogs and cows with 22 shorts just to knock them out so we could hang them and bleed them out. A 22 lr would would kill them dead therefore not letting them bleed out. A well placed 22 lr behind the ear or between the eyes of a hog will drop them dead on the spot. So will a 22 mag but I have seen people shoot a hog behind the shoulder with a 22 mag and it isn't as proficient of a shot as one to the head. If you are squirrel hunting choose your weapon wisely. If you are really wanting to shoot just a hog choose your weapon for that.


----------



## Bradenspapa

If you ever shoot a CZ 455 american you will love it


----------



## TomC

Bradenspapa said:


> If you ever shoot a CZ 455 american you will love it



Bought one a couple of years ago with a Leupold Rimfire. Been wanting this combo for years. I'll never need another!


----------



## KyDawg

Scoped 10 22 or my old single shot with iron sights.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I am about over my cataract surgery, and looking forward to trying open sights again.  I haven't been able to shoot open sights in 12 or 15 years


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Caseypatton said:


> That's what I was looking at was the ruger 1022 they have them on sale for 180 bucks



Who is the "they" you speak of ??


----------



## buckeroo

Didnt read the 2 pages of responses so I am sure it has already been said.....

My experience is that a 17 will basically cut them in half. 

22 shorts for me typically.


----------



## HossBog

lastofthebreed said:


> Have hunted for squirrels with both the 17 HMR and 22 LR.  The 22 LR with solids is the best squirrel medicine around.  I try for nothing but head shots cause eatin them is as good as shootin them.



Amen. Done. For the past 10 years or so when I started using .22 shorts and found they killed as good and dead as anything else, that's what I use now for squirrels. Even long rifle seems like too much now. I'm not biased against whips, but I think you'll find that most who say 22 mag, etc. are probably whippersnappers. I'm certain no millennials nor snowflakes are on here. In maturity, I mean.

I just love .22s.


----------



## jguffie

Doug B. said:


> Absolutely!!! I have seen squirrel shot with a 17 and I am not impressed!  If they are not shot in the head it messes up too much meat. I like to eat them to much so minimal damage is very important to me. The same goes for hollow points. I don't like them. My 10/22 shoots Winchester Super X round nose very well. Even then I try my best to shoot them in the head.  I like me some fried squirrel!!!



Yeah and this guy does not miss many heads!! Ive seen him do it hundreds of times!!


----------

